
Webmin 1.890 Exploit – What Happened? - tjohns
http://www.webmin.com/exploit.html
======
rurban
Just look at their security track record. Nothing beats webmin. It's just the
worst. I would never install that crap anywhere.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=webmin+exploit+perl](https://www.google.com/search?q=webmin+exploit+perl)

------
bifrost
"Because the timestamp on the file was set back, it did not show up in any Git
diffs."

Wait, really?

